# How many GFCI's do I need in a kitchen?



## PKLehmer (Jul 7, 2009)

I just bought my first house and I noticed that in the kitchen there are three outlets, all installed with GFCI outlets. The house is not grounded, and has 2 prong outlets everywhere else in the house. I was under the impression that you only needed one GFCI per circuit. If you put one at the beginning of the chain, then it covers all of the outlets farther down in the chain. If thats the case, then I'd like to pull out the 2 extra outlets and move them to other parts of the house (just to save money on buying GFCIs for the rest of the house) and replace them with 3 prong outlets. I'm going to slowly work on rewiring the house with grounded outlets, but figured this would be good in the meanwhile. 

Am I seeing this right? I know theres some requirement that plugs within a certain distance of a water source need GFCI, but do all of them?


----------



## handyguys (Jul 8, 2009)

You are right in that a gfci will protect downstream outlets. The problem in many older houses is there is sooo much weird wiring. You could have three different circuits.

I wouldnt mess with them. There is no harm in having them as they are. You can buy new ones for $6. I would say its not worth the trouble of figuring out which might be first in like and then swapping out the rest.

Your time might be better spent to map out exactly whats what in your house. Which outlet and lights are on which circuits, etc. It will make your future work much easier.


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 8, 2009)

handyguys said:


> You can buy new ones for $6.


Where?????


----------



## handyguys (Jul 8, 2009)

I have bought at the home center for $5.95 on sale as I recall. A quick goggle search turned up these for $5.50.
Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter Receptacles - 2006 Code Compliant - Cost Less Lighting


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahhh.....

No offense to you personally, but I would not sell, use or install that Chinese crap even in a slum house.
I have seen those before and they are junk. I'll stick to paying $12-$13 for a quality name brand.
:2cents:


----------



## handyguys (Jul 8, 2009)

No offense taken! I too tend to buy name brand supplies. I guess my point to the original poster was that his time and money may be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 8, 2009)

Your plan will work IF the receptacles are on the same circuit. Depending on if the kitchen was rewired at some time it could be three separate circuits. 
It could also be knob a tube circuit that is wired in such a way that you can not use one GFCI to protect all the others.


----------



## PKLehmer (Jul 9, 2009)

JoeD said:


> Your plan will work IF the receptacles are on the same circuit. Depending on if the kitchen was rewired at some time it could be three separate circuits.
> It could also be knob a tube circuit that is wired in such a way that you can not use one GFCI to protect all the others.



I don't believe that the house is knob and tube, I could be wrong, but none of the outlets and light fixtures I've been into appear to be knob and tubing, all the wiring is run together, not separated. 

Its not so much a question of the cost of outlets, but seeing as how I'm a little bit OCD, I'm annoyed at the fact that there are 2 GFCI's wasting space where they're not necessary. I do know that all the outlets are on the same circuit because they all turn off when the circuit is shut off, I don't know necessarily how the wiring goes, if they're all wired into the same chain or not.   

Basically it sounds like the consensus is its not worth the hassle to change them all out?


----------

